# What is the best 26650 battery option?



## EMC2 (Dec 19, 2011)

I was leaning towards a a 3.7V Lithium Ion Battery since I could run a 64458 on on 5 of them or use 6 to power a 64656/7

4 sevens has a 3900mAh and its voltage rating is 4.2V battery
K2 has some lithium Polymer 26650 2.6AH batteries but they are only 3.2 - 3.6V
Tenergy only has 186650 
CGR26650 or IFR26650 seem to not be too available.

Is 4sevens the only good option and are they as good as they claim?

What is recommended?


----------



## drillbit (Dec 19, 2011)

The 4000mAh MNKE IMR-26650 is well-regarded by most, and it seems to hold voltage well, even under heavy loads. I just acquired a 4000mAh 26650 from cnqualitygoods, and so far it has held up very well under load. I've seen one called the KingKong 26650(it looks the same as the one I've got, but looks can be deceiving) being touted very heavily on another light forum, and the numbers they're posting seem to be even better than the MNKE.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Dec 19, 2011)

EMC2 said:


> K2 has some lithium Polymer 26650 2.6AH batteries but they are only 3.2 - 3.6V



Those cells are Lithium Iron Phosphate, not lithium polymer. They aren't quite as good as A123's offerings, but they are by no means bad cells.


----------



## EMC2 (Dec 19, 2011)

cnqualitygoods shows 26650E I could not find current specifications. 
Do these deliver enough current or should this be a 26650P?

EMS is pretty good but is there anything in the US?


----------



## EMC2 (Dec 19, 2011)

Any thoughts on these batteries other than they have a little less capacity @3.6Ah

http://www.batteryspace.com/LiNiCoMn-26650-Cylindrical-Rechargeable-Cell-3.7V-3600mAh-13Wh-18A.aspx


----------



## dudemar (Dec 19, 2011)

drillbit said:


> The 4000mAh MNKE IMR-26650 is well-regarded by most, and it seems to hold voltage well, even under heavy loads. I just acquired a 4000mAh 26650 from cnqualitygoods, and so far it has held up very well under load. I've seen one called the KingKong 26650(it looks the same as the one I've got, but looks can be deceiving) being touted very heavily on another light forum, and the numbers they're posting seem to be even better than the MNKE.



Bear in mind that the KingKong cells are I*N*R, not I*M*R.


----------



## EMC2 (Dec 22, 2011)

Ordered the LiNiCoMn cells from Battery space in northern cal and they arrived in 2 days as planned. 

LOL, they seem to carry a few warnings too.


----------



## weegidy (Sep 27, 2013)

EMC2 said:


> Is 4sevens the only good option and are they as good as they claim?
> 
> What is recommended?



I have 4x FourSeven 26650 batteries. As of now, they are currently rated 4000mAh... I'm not sure if that's because they changed their cell, or decided to round differently. 

When I ordered mine, one of them arrived and it did not work at all. FourSevens replaced the cell for me with no questions asked - so it was really no problem.

I'm not sure which specific cell that FourSevens uses, but I definitely trust their judgment and mAh rating more than I would trust any other battery company, or eBay seller. The other mystery about the FourSevens cell is that it does not specify the chemistry. It says "Lithium Ion" and it has a protection circuit so I assume it is ICR.


----------



## Chodes (Sep 27, 2013)

I doubt very much you could run a 64458 with those FourSevens cells.
Cool I checked them out as now I know that is the brand/type of cell I have purchased locally.
It is a protected LION. I have never heard of a LION protection cct capable of over 10Amps and that's normal operating current for a 64458 after the cold start.
They are great cells for a few Amps, I find they sag less than any other cell I have under 3-4 Amps load. I would not even attempt to put them under 10A load.

I used to use AW IMR26500 when they were available, really miss those cells.


----------

